
Everyone Has JavaScript, Right? - oftenwrong
https://kryogenix.org/code/browser/everyonehasjs.html
======
joshstrange
I'm sorry but you have to draw a line somewhere. Unless you are a massive
corporation there simply isn't the manpower available at most places to
accomplish a JS and non-JS version of your site/app.

I'll admit I'm coming at this 100% from the webapp angle. No project manager
is going to sign off on that work NOR SHOULD THEY in 99% of cases.

~~~
Nextgrid
You do not need both a JS and non-JS version. 90% of _websites_ do not need to
be fully in JS; the few interactive elements can be achieved with some vanilla
JS added on top (that will degrade gracefully if not loaded, as the base
content is still HTML).

------
kevsim
> DOES THE CORPORATE FIREWALL BLOCK JAVASCRIPT?

Maybe a silly question, but can this still happen with HTTPS? Or is this
referring to a corporate proxy?

~~~
zamadatix
Corporate proxies and SSL inspection (MITM) are still very much prevalent but
you're targeting a pretty niche user base if you're looking at ones that do
this and outright block JS.

------
thepaulstella
>DO THEY HAVE ADDONS OR PLUGINS INSTALLED WHICH INJECT SCRIPT OR ALTER THE DOM
IN WAYS YOU DIDN'T ANTICIPATE?

Every news site has an answer to this.

------
chadlavi
Ok but what the heck is that font?

